
Helm – a free polyphonic synth with lots of modulation - okket
https://tytel.org/helm/
======
meko
Helm is awesome!! U-He makes a bunch of great quality instruments, another one
that is really spectacular is Zebra.

It also runs on linux! Which is more or less a desert when it comes to
interesting audio plugins.

------
jwess
JUCE is a cross-platform C++ library used by lots of synth software and VSTS
plugins. While JUCE itself is open-source, there's not a lot of high-quality
sample projects (that I'm aware of). Helm looks awesome, and it's exciting to
see a great example using JUCE.

